# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Αναβάθμιση σε Vodafone Home double play 50Mbps - Βλάβες

## aggeloukos_ch

Καλησπερίζω την κοινότητα, με πρωτόγνωρα γεγονότα από πλευράς της Vodafone σε αναβάθμιση υπηρεσίας στην γραμμή της μητέρας μου

Στις *03/06/2019* κάνω αίτηση για αναβάθμιση του προγράμματος μου (Vodafone - Απεριόριστα σταθερά & 200 λεπτά κινητά) σε (Vodafone Home double play 50Mbps & απεριόριστες κλήσεις σταθερών & 360’ προς κινητά & 45 χώρες). 
Στις *05/06/2019* μου έρχεται το Router (Vodafone H 300s), το συνδέω με επιτυχία και περιμένω 1 με 2 εργάσιμες να μου αναβαθμίσουν την γραμμή οι αγαπημένοι τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ  :Wink: 
Την επόμενη μέρα (*06/06/2019*) μου έρχεται ένα SMS που με ενημέρωσε πως η προβλεπόμενη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης του VDSL είναι η Παρασκευή 07/06/2019 και πως πρόκειται να υπάρξει προσωρινή απώλεια υπηρεσίας, που έπειτα έγινε μόνιμη  :Cool: 
Την ημέρα της " ενεργοποίησης " παίρνω SMS ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε η υπηρεσία μου, βέβαια ήμουν εκτός πόλης για δουλείες και εγκαινίασα την υπηρεσία την επομένη μέρα Σάββατο 08/06/2019.

*(08/06/2019)* Φτάνω , το Σάββατο μεσημέρι σπίτι και αντί να δω την υπηρεσία μου ενεργή αρχίζω έναν μαραθώνιο με την Vodafone για την επισκευή της βλάβης, μιας και η γραμμή ήταν νεκρή... Δηλαδή είπαμε.. αναβάθμιση να μας κάνουν τα συνεργία του ΟΤΕ, όχι να μας διαλύσουν την γραμμή. Παίρνω τηλέφωνο στις βλάβες οι άνθρωποι της Vodafone αρκετά ευγενικοί και πρόθυμοι να βοηθήσουν. Μου έκαναν δωρεάν προώθηση κλήσεων σε 1 κινητό Vodafone, καθώς και μου ενεργοποίησαν ρεζέρβα επικοινωνίας με απεριόριστα MB & κλήσεις σε κινητά και σταθερά σε 2 κινητά.. Θυμήθηκα και ένα καρτο-κινητό που είχα οπότε το έβαλα σε μια μπακατέλα (ένα παλιό κινητό) για access point να έχουμε internet στο σπίτι τουλάχιστον.. οι ταχύτητες αρκετά ικανοποιητικές 38 Mbps Download και 17 Mbps upload + ότι είχα και στα άλλα 2 κινητά οπότε τζάμι βγήκε. Ο υπεύθυνος από την τεχνική υποστήριξη το δήλωσε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ , μου είπε 2 εργάσιμες μέρες και θα επικοινωνούσε μαζί μου

*12/06/2019* , αφού πέρασαν 2 εργάσιμες μέρες , επικοινωνεί μαζί μου και με ενημερώνει πως δεν βλέπει στο σύστημα να έχει γίνει κάποιο ραντεβού από τεχνικό συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ, οπότε πιθανή ημερομηνία επίσκεψης του συνεργείου στο ΚΑΦΑΟ ήταν η *Παρασκευή 14/06/2019, 11-14.* Οι Τεχνικοί του ΟΤΕ άνοιξαν λογικά το ΚΑΦΑΟ το είδαν και φύγαν.. πλέον δεν άναβε το DSL στο router ενώ πριν άναβε.. και είχα ADSL2+ (σύμφωνα με το υπερσύγχρονο Router τους..) αλλά δεν είχα Internet, και τηλέφωνο νεκρό, ενώ μετά την επίσκεψη ΟΤΕ δεν είχα πλέον DSL στο router. (Οπότε έδωσαν μια παράταση 5-7 ημερών στην βλάβη  :ROFL:  :Embarassed: )
Επικοινωνώ την ίδια μέρα το απόγευμα, με ενημέρωσαν ότι ο ΟΤΕ δήλωσε ότι φτιάχτηκε η γραμμή ενώ είναι νεκρή... Το ξανά δηλώνει βλάβη.. Βέβαια μεσολαβεί 3ημερό οπότε πήγαινε για σήμερα 18/06/2019 και άμα...

Προς έκπληξη μου σήμερα (*18/06/2019*), έρχεται γύρω στις 9:00 τεχνικό συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ για επισκευή της βλάβης δικτύου, κλασικά δεν έκαναν τίποτα.. Ξανά παίρνω στις βλάβες 13840, πάλι καλά είναι και δωρεάν οι κλήσεις  :ROFL:  :ROFL: , στέλνουν τεχνικό από την Vodafone να δει τι γίνεται και πάνω στην γραμμή, άλλαξε την σύνδεση, εγώ τα είχα (Πρίζα τηλεφώνου -> Splitter -> Modem (1 γραμμή στο DSL του router), -> Telephone (1 Splitter -> 2 γραμμές τηλεφώνου) μου τα έβαλε (Πρίζα τηλεφώνου -> Splitter -> Modem (1 γραμμή στο DSL του router), στο Telephone τίποτα και έβαλε στην θήρα TEL1 του router splitter και σύνδεσε 2 γραμμές που είχα) [*Router: Vodafone H 300s*], μετ' έπειτα είχα tone στην γραμμή αλλά δεν έκανε κλήσεις

Ο Τεχνικός της Vodafone μου είπε είναι θέμα δικτύου, και μου είπε να επικοινωνήσω με τον υπεύθυνο της βλάβης, να ενημερώσω για ότι μου είπε μιας και δεν μπορούσε να τα περάσει στο σύστημα πριν τις 15 και να ζητήσω να δηλώσουν ΒΛΑΒΗ στον ΟΤΕ.. Πήρα μετά τις 15.. να κάνει και την δουλεία του ο άνθρωπος.. :Thinking:  :Thinking:  Το δήλωσαν βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, κατά επείγον και μου λένε 2-4 εργάσιμες μέρες λόγο μεγάλου φόρτου εργασίας.. 

Και συνεχίζουμε!!  :One thumb up:  , να μην σας τύχει.. τουλάχιστον κάνει την δουλεία της η ρεζέρβα... Και τι άλλο θέλω.. 3 αριθμούς με δωρεάν Internet & κλήσεις, και εγώ και η μητέρα μου..

----------


## sakisvele

Μπορείς να μας αναφέρεις τι ποσό πληρώνεις για την v50 με 3 αριθμούς και τα 400λεπτα κινητών..
ευχαριστώ..

----------


## aggeloukos_ch

Η μητέρα μου έχει προσφορά 19,90 κινητό & 19,24 σταθερό.. και μου κάναν προσφορά 19,90 κινητό όπως μένει και σταθερό με VDSL 24,70 (Τηλεφωνική προσφορά μιας και έληγε το συμβόλαιο)

Η ρεζέρβα είναι ενεργοποιημένη στο κινητό συμβολαίου της μητέρας μου  και σε 1 κινητό δικό μου στην Vodafone & σε 1 καρτο-τηλεφωνο (Cu Vodafone) που είχα.. ουσιαστικά έχω ρεζέρβα με απεριόριστες κλήσεις & Internet στο κινητό της μητέρας μου και έδωσα και 2 δικά μου μιας και με ρώτησαν αν θέλω δωρεάν να μου ενεργοποιήσουν σε άλλες συσκευές

----------


## Kostinos

Ζήτα συνδιάστικό ραντεβού και πιστοτικό για τίς μέρες που δέν έχεις υπηρεσία, Καλή υπομονή τα ίδια έκανε το συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ σε συγγενή στο ΝΕΟ ΚΟΣΜΟ  δύο εβδομάδες χωρίς σταθερό...

----------


## marinatos

Τι είναι πάλι αυτό? Μόλις εχθές έκανα αίτημα φορητοτητας στον ΟΤΕ από Vodafone. Εαν συνεχιστεί η κοροϊδία και εκεί, έφυγα για Ζιμπάμπουε. Τώρα φίλε μου για σένα μόλις ξεκίνησε το μαρτύριο σου  με την Vodafone, το ίδιο και σε εμένα χωρίς τηλέφωνο 20ημερες.
 Από ότι βλέπω θα το γεμίσουμε το τρένο...

----------


## Stelios213

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,από 15 μαϊου έχω κάνει αίτηση για vdsl 50 της βοντα όλα μια χαρά ηρθε το ρούτερ σε 2 μέρες αλλά η ενεργοποίηση έως και σήμερα ακόμη δεν έχει γίνει έχουν περάσει 26 εργάσιμες μέρες... Κάθε βδομάδα περνώ τηλ να δω τι γίνεται γιατί δεν κάνουν την ενεργοποίηση γιατί είπαν 10-15 μέρες και λένε συνέχεια τεχνικα προβλήματα και βλακειες...δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω..

----------


## chrictoc

Καλησπέρα σας και καλή χρονιά.
Το θέμα που ανέφερε ο @aggeloukos με την αναβάθμιση σε 50ρα σύνδεση VDSL είναι σαν να διαβάζω ακριβώς το δικό μου θέμα που έχει προκύψει με την Vodafone.
Ήρθε Μήνυμα μετά από ένα μήνα αίτηση ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή στις 7/1/21 και έκτοτε έως και σήμερα 15/1 χωρίς ίντερνετ και φυσικά τηλέφωνο!!
 Για την ακρίβεια ήρθε για μια ημέρα αλλά επειδή οι ταχύτητες ήταν το πολύ 20 mbps μετά από αλλεπάλληλα τηλ ήρθε τεχνικός ο οποίος μου είπε πως είναι θέμα εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης του σπιτιού (κατασκευή 10ετιας). Ο αδελφός μου μένει από πάνω και πιάνει γιατί πλάκα 45ρια με COSMOTE. 
Δεν φτάνει αυτό στις δοκιμές που έκανε κλπ σταμάτησε και αυτό το 20αρι που είχα για λίγο και πάλι είμαι χωρίς γραμμή και σε αναμονή πάλι τεχνικού.
Είπα ανάθεμα. Καλά ήμουν με το ADSL που έπιανε το 7ράκι στην καλύτερη...

----------

